# Dendrobates biology



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys i am looking for some info on poison dart frog biology, including body structure, toxins, organs ect. Any info or links would be great.

Dave


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Pick up the book _Poison Frogs_ by Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel and Schmidt. They've compiled many papers into one handy reference and their Bibliography will point you to specific papers.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Google and Google scholar are good methods to start the search. Also you can check out the data base at Herplit.com.. 

Ed


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> Pick up the book _Poison Frogs_ by Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel and Schmidt. They've compiled many papers into one handy reference and their Bibliography will point you to specific papers.


Thanks, i found the book you was refering to, over here (in the uk) the book costs more then a pair of Auratus! I will try E-Bay or a few second hand book sites.



Ed said:


> Google and Google scholar are good methods to start the search. Also you can check out the data base at Herplit.com..
> 
> Ed


Hi ed i looked on herplit but could not realy work the site out? I have tried searching for "Dendrobate biology" and "posion dart frog biology" on google but had no real results. will have to try google scholar and see what that brings up.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Knighty said:


> Thanks, i found the book you was refering to, over here (in the uk) the book costs more then a pair of Auratus! I will try E-Bay or a few second hand book sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ed i looked on herplit but could not realy work the site out? I have tried searching for "Dendrobate biology" and "posion dart frog biology" on google but had no real results. will have to try google scholar and see what that brings up.


Try altering your key words to narrow down the search. Biology is pretty broad, and "dendrobate" probably wont bring you much. 

For example, a search in Google Scholar for "dendrobatid toxin" yields many juicy looking articles on the first page, such as 
The evolution of coloration and toxicity in the poison frog family (Dendrobatidae)
and 
ScienceDirect - Tissue and Cell : Morphology of the granular secretory glands in skin of poison-dart frogs (Dendrobatidae)
and
Convergent evolution of bright coloration and toxicity in frogs ? PNAS

Good luck!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Knighty said:


> Thanks, i found the book you was refering to, over here (in the uk) the book costs more then a pair of Auratus! I will try E-Bay or a few second hand book sites.


Yeah, it's pricey here too, but completely worth it.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, "Dendrobate" isn't actually a word, and _Dendrobates_ is the name of a specific genus (not the plural form of Dendrobate). If you are referring to poison dart-type frogs as a group or in general, the proper term is Dendrobatid(s). This might help in your searches.


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the replys, the info is apperaing now!


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> Also, "Dendrobate" isn't actually a word, ...


And all this time I thought I was dendrobating to the pictures of these beautiful frogs.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

dirtmonkey said:


> And all this time I thought I was dendrobating to the pictures of these beautiful frogs.


Instant Rimshot


----------

